
Why Building a Web Business Built on Facebook Is So Scary - wfjackson
http://recode.net/2014/08/31/why-building-a-web-business-built-on-facebook-is-so-scary/
======
iamsalman
Facebook's algorithmic changes to the timeline are more frequent and more
disruptive than Google's changes to search result rankings. With Google,
search results are a show of explicit interest by a user to find something
particular but with Social Media like Facebook, there's no indication of
explicit user interest in whatever is shown in the timeline except what
Facebook's psychological consultants believe a particular user may want to see
based on a number of factors.

